# underbody rust



## djdonte (Aug 27, 2007)

I had my mechanic do a "new car inspection" and he said there was a little rust on teh underbody and told me i should use some kind of undercoating and i could do it myself. He told me it lookd like the car came from up north. Doesnt GM warrent our cars for rust and corrosion for 5/100k? Also, what does the undercoating entail? I would assume its buffing the rust off and spraying some kind of paint.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes GM warrents our cars like you said. You can get the undercoating from any autoparts store, most of it is a rubberized based spray.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

GM4life said:


> Yes GM warrents our cars like you said. You can get the undercoating from any autoparts store, most of it is a rubberized based spray.


So will GM warrent the car up to 100k? I have just under 71k on it with no warrenty left. My 04 has the start of cancer everywhere. I just found some on the driver side top door hinge ( car side not door side). I know my car is from Mass and it had to have seen a lot of snow the way it all looks when she is up in the air. My exsaust is swiss cheese for starters.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

I don't believe ANY car company warranty's against rust...many against rust through but there are SO many loopholes that I doubt you could get any help...worth a try but don't be expecting anything...
Bill


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

silversport said:


> I don't believe ANY car company warranty's against rust...many against rust through but there are SO many loopholes that I doubt you could get any help...worth a try but don't be expecting anything...
> Bill


From what I have read in the hundreds of threads is that GM seems hesitant with most problems we come to them with so you've got a solid point. Worth asking, better them fixing it than me!.


----------



## Wanky (Jun 17, 2009)

Pontiac | Auto Warranty Information for Current Pontiac Owners

Rust-through is covered, rust isn't.


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

Wanky said:


> Pontiac | Auto Warranty Information for Current Pontiac Owners
> 
> Rust-through is covered, rust isn't.


I am not to savvy on body terms. what is the difference between rust and rust-through? Isn't that just really bad rust?


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

rust through is when the rust goes all the way through the panel/affected part...a hole...THEN you have to show it wasn't the fault of you hitting somethig or not taking care of a nick in the paint...etc....etc...etc...
Bill


----------



## LordAnarchy (Jul 3, 2009)

silversport said:


> rust through is when the rust goes all the way through the panel/affected part...a hole...THEN you have to show it wasn't the fault of you hitting somethig or not taking care of a nick in the paint...etc....etc...etc...
> Bill


Thanks Bill. I don't have that just surfuce stuff. an getting osfo ( or however it is spelled) and i will just take care of what i can. Thaks again.


----------

